# Thyroid Problem Question



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

Does anyone have a dog with a thyroid problem?? I took Holly to the vet yesterday for her two year check-up and she gained a pound. She was 10.8 last year and this year she is 11.8. The vet suggested that next time I may want to get her tyroid checked. She has not been eating more in the last year with about the same amount of exercise. I was wondering if there would be other symptoms of a thyroid problem.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I only saw this post now as I was searching through older posts. It's not even that 'old', but it got pushed back by so many new threads going on now. I'm sorry about that!

I attended Dr. Jean Dodds' seminar while at the National Specialty in San Mateo last week. *She recommends doing a Complete Basic thyroid test that will include: T4, T3, Free T4, Free T3, T4AA, T3AA, TSH and TgAA. *Her quote: *"The TgAA assay is especially important in screening breeding stock for heritable autoimmune thyroid disease."* Dr. Dodds said that the typical test won't include all of these and that the results from those aren't enough to know if there is a thyroid issue.

She also said that many vets wait until there are more symptoms, because many test results come back 'normal', but you have to look at what end of normal the numbers are at. Are they 'low normal' or 'high within the normal range' and it's important to look at behavior. Waiting until you see worsening of symptoms isn't ideal. Why not treat before that becomes an issue? Makes sense to me, esp. because I've been going through the ups and downs of thyroid testing and treatment on myself for a couple of years! :biggrin1:

I can't type out all the documentation she handed out, but here are some of the *"clinical signs of canine hypothyroidism":*
*
Alterations in cellular metabolism* - weight gain, mood swings, mental dullness/lethargy, stunted growth, ... )

*Neuromuscular problems* - weakness, head tilt, drooping eyelids, incontinence,...

*Dermatologic disease* - coarse/dull coat, scaly skin, bad odor, seborrhea...

*Reproductive disorders*

*Cardiac abnormalities* - slow heart rate

*Gastrointestinal disorders* - constipation, vomiting

*Hermatologic disorders* - bleeding

*Ocular diseases* - infections of eye glands, uveitis

*Dogs may become aggressive more often or have seizures. *

You can read up on Dr. Dodds work and lab at: http://www.hemopet.org/index.html Hemolife lab will provide more accurate thyroid test results than many other labs and it's not very costly at all.

Hope this helps!


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you for the info. I will get the vet to test her. I totally agree with now waiting.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck and please keep us posted. 

I also wanted to mention, for others out there, that Dr. Dodds said that the thyroid panel results at www.offa.org are not a real picture of thyroid function as they only require the typical, more limited testing.

Also, if a dog needs thyroid medication, one is to NEVER give it with food, esp. with calcium or soy products. If you need a tiny bit of food to get the pill into the dog, that's fine, but no meal an hour or so before or after the medication is given.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I just saw this post,too. I was concerned Mindy might have a hypothyroid condition as she does not eat a lot, but she is quite obese. I had all the tests done and she was negative for thyroid disease. I am probably going to check for Cushings disease next.
On another note- I noticed you said it was your dog's 2 year old exam. Cocotini gained a pound between her first and second year-totally normal as she was just "filling out" a little. She is not overweight at all. Is your dog now overweight-is that why you and your vet are concerned? Because if your pup is not overweight, I wouldn't be too concerned as I have heard of many Havs gaining a pound between their first and second birthday and it's just normal. Also, was she spayed between these 2 birthdays? Sometimes dogs will gain weight after that,too.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I believe the cost to have the full thyroid test run is $71.00 and this is the only test that can determine for sure if you have thyroid trouble. You have your own vet take a blood sample and ship it to the lab then the lab sends the report to your vet to interpret for you.

Beverly


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Several years ago, our Jack Russel had tyroid problems. We took her into the vet and he noticed brown speckles on her tummy. He ran a blood test and she was low. He put her on thyroid medication, which she stayed on for several years until she died at age 10.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I would not worry about a pound gained. I've had 3 Shelties with thyroid problems 2 hypr and 1 hyper. The hypo's tended to be plump and the hyper thin. They were all champions, but I would not breed them (even if they conceived) because this is a problem I didn't want to pass on. They were put on daily medication. The hypos lived to about 16 years old, the average my Shelties live and the Hypo was 11 when he died. The only one to show hair problems (which is a sign of thyroid problems) was the hypo. 
I've not experienced this in my Havanese. Becky


----------

